# timing belt gasket



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok, so im buying a car and the previous owner said that the guy he bought it from had the timing belt done at 90,000 miles, but when it was changed he didnt change a gasket or something and now at 124,000 miles that gasket needs to be changed, as told to me by the guys mechanic. does anyonne have any info on what gasket it could possible be and possibly a part number/ where i can get it from?







thanks! oh yeah its a 1998 2.8 30v a4


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

Usually it's the water pump that gets rolled in with the t-belt...


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

if the nechanic already knows what gasket needs to be changed, why havem't you asked him instead of posting the question for us to guess which gasket?


----------



## EnduringCactus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

They are probably talking about the water pump gasket.
I would be suspicious about the car. If the gasket needs to be replaced it could mean water has been leaking. That water loves to leak into the timing belt idler pulley, or other TB components. Mine did that and the pulley exploded. That caused the belt to jump three teeth. Any more would have been a disaster.
And I am suspicious about the decision to change the belt and not the pump originally. Was the timing belt really replaced? ask to see some paperwork.
I don't know if I would trust the mechanic. Shops gets paid by the hour. The decision to replace the TB and not replace the water pump would mean that at some time in the future the mechanic could charge 6 hours labor to effectively so the same work as in the original job.
I just did the timing belt job myself. I'm not an expert, so take it as my 2 cents. And by the way, I know that dealers and shops need to make money. I respect the work they do, as long as it is ethical.
Good luck.
EC



_Modified by EnduringCactus at 8:28 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt gasket (EnduringCactus)*

ok guys i bought the car anyway because i got it for really cheap. is there any other parts i should change besides timing belt, timing cover seal, timing cover gasket, and water pump gasket?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

Timing belt, water pump, thermostat, timing belt tensioner, timing belt tensioner roller, timing belt idler. It is best to change the cam seals as well. The serpentine tensioner can more easily be changed with the front of the car in service position.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince8995* »_ok guys i bought the car anyway because i got it for really cheap. is there any other parts i should change besides timing belt, timing cover seal, timing cover gasket, and water pump gasket? 


What the hell is a timing cover seal or timing cover gasket? 
Change the serp belt, timing belt, water pump, thermostat, belt tensioner and idle roller. Obviously replace the waterpump gasket and thermostat o ring. You dont re- use gaskets.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt gasket (dangerous_dave)*

idk, i looked up the parts up under auto done and it said timing cover seal. anywasy i oredrd the kit brom bleu parts and iim just going to mark the cams and timing belt and count the teetc and transfer onto new belt


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

Do yourself a favor and rent the tool kit from Blau Parts!!! You should also change the front "snub" motor mount while you have front of car moved forward..I did the change w/o moving it and it was a major PITA. Part is cheap..under $10 and the OEM one in my car was super cheapo...VW has newer version (cream colored rubber) that's beefier...make sure you get that part. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt gasket (spitpilot)*

i would, but i need to change this part this weekend because i need the car running by thursday and i have no time to work on it after school, and i dont want to pay like 40 bux for overnight shipping


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince8995* »_i would, but i need to change this part this weekend..........and i dont want to pay like 40 bux for overnight shipping

You can always take it to the dealer for $1200


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince8995* »_idk, i looked up the parts up under auto done and it said timing cover seal. anywasy i oredrd the kit brom bleu parts and iim just going to mark the cams and timing belt and count the teetc and transfer onto new belt

And your next thread will be about how your car runs funny or not at all. Did you know you have to pop the cam sprockets loose so they spin to set the timing? These are difficult to do if you have never see one done or done one yourself. The timing belt can be changed without using the cam and crank lock tools or without poping the cam sprockets loose but you better pray nothing moves on you.
Good luck man, I mean it.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt gasket (dangerous_dave)*

ok guys i ordered the parts from blauparts and they came on saturday afternoon, and it was considerably warm, so i did it. i had my dad to help me and he is like a wiz at everything mechanical, and we didnt use the cam locking tool and got it done. the only thing is that now it look like 15 minutes to warm up and when i turned the heat on it was blowing ice cold air?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: timing belt gasket (vince8995)*

Coolant System probably has air trapped.


----------

